# Watch out mods...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

EU ruling?

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/04/21 ... _comments/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Another atempt to get rid of Bit Torrent etc!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Not yet an EU ruling, but Im aware of this, and am looking at the ruling and how it may apply to the TTF (being as its owned by me in Germany, but hosted in London).

Jae


----------

